# State Bridge Site Development Plans



## tsprunk (Feb 27, 2007)

Many of you probably know that Eagle County Open Space purchased the property on river left at State Bridge. While the property is currently available for public use (no fee for now), the Open Space Program will be closing the property in mid-April so we can make significant improvements, including boat launch, parking lot and driveway improvements, restroom construction, signage, etc. 

Please contact me at 970-471-6776 for more information.

Toby Sprunk
Eagle County Open Space Director


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

Can you post some details or a link? I'm sure there will be questions. I have read about the plan in the newspapers but hadn't heard of any specific construction plans like you are referring to. Is this property the old private takeout or a different parcel? Will there be a place to takeout during this closure? If not, how long is it expected to be closed?

Thanks for all the hard work that will certainly benefit the community!


----------



## tsprunk (Feb 27, 2007)

Yes, this property was privately owned and had been leased to an outfitter. Our plan is to install a boat launch and restrooms, improve the parking lot, pave the entrance, provide water, dumpster, etc. The BLM will be the primary manager of the property, though it will continue to be owned by Eagle County (in fact, we are signing these MOUs with the County Commissioners this morning if all goes according to plan). 

Construction should begin mid April and will probably take 5-6 weeks, but as I am sure most folks are aware, construction timelines are tricky, so no promises. I expect many small boats will continue to take out at the spot on river right, as they have in the past.

We are also working to contract with a site host who will live on site during the river season to direct users, provide info, collect fees, etc. The fee is intended to by $3 per vehicle. Hope this helps. Toby


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

This is sweet. Public access right across from the new State Bridge! This was desperately needed, especially in a year where the Upper C might be the only game in town by August! Thanks to everyone involved for your hard work.


----------



## whip (Oct 23, 2003)

Nice! Strong work


----------



## openboat (Jul 13, 2004)

Nice to hear about these plans. Thanks for the info.


----------

